# Al Furjan Townhouses



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone here own a townhouse in Al Furjan? These are the terraces villas rather than the detached units.

I was wondering why no one seems to have put in a pool in their gardens on any of these. I know that a lot of people who have the detached villas have put in pool, as they have a bigger garden, but the townhouse gardens are still an ok size for a small pool - even allowing for the 1.5m min distance between all boundary walls etc - average terrace garden size is 7.8m wide by 5.6m deep

I am thinking of buying one of these terrace villas, but a big factor will be if I can put in my own pool, as there are no community pools.

It could be that people in these terrace villas would rather just have a garden area, rather than the expense of a pool taking up a lot of the outside space....but...I want to make sure that this is actually the case, and its not anything to do with not being allowed to actually put a pool in for some reason - whether it is due to pipelines underneath etc

Also, if anyone has a contact email address for any permission department at Nahkeel then please can they let me know - and not just the usual call centre or sales number/email address

Cheers


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

I've also been informed that some villas/townhouses in al furjan have had plumbing issues - can anyone comment on this?


----------

